# Black Bass And Shark Report



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

FRIDAY 2-17-06: Todays charter couldn't make it due to some unexpected problems so Capt Chris and I headed offshore for a little quality time between us before the charter season kicks off full time. We were in the chase for some Black Sea Bass. We found them in small schools and we had to hit them hard and fast, here's why!! SHARKS, SHARKS, and more SHARKS.

Yes, sharks, it looks as though the spiney dog sharks have made an earlier than normal apperance. If you are in the market to catch sharks, now is the time to book a trip and we will show you how to (most likely) catch all the sharks you will want to catch. At one time today, we were catching sharks two at a time, on one rod!!!!!

We would get on a school of Black Sea Bass and I was watching the color scope and would tell Capt Chris when the sharks would move in. By doing this, we were able to focus more on the bass than the sharks. But we still probably boated somewhere in the neighborhood of fifty sharks today, and some we could not turn or stop before they broke the line!!!

Well, the last rock we stopped on was the best!!! I was using a double drop rig and Capt Chris had on three hooks. Five at a time the Black Sea Bass came into the boat, and before the sharks had a chance to move in we had limited out on Sea Bass. They were mixed in size, we didn't get any of the jumbos like you get sometimes, but we had several two pounds plus with most in the 1 to 11/2 pound range. We had Black Sea Bass coming in the boat so fast at one time that all "Private Bodie" the fish dog could do was just stand and look, he didn't have a clue as to which one he needed to pounce on!!!!

I know it's February, but the fishing is great when you can get a pretty day to get out on the water, and today was a beautiful day, light winds, warm temperature, and almost calm seas, 2 ft. or less!! 

Yes, you want sharks, we got'em, You want Black Sea Bass, we got'em. You want bottom fish in general, we got'em. Have not heard of where or looked for the King Mackeral. I am sure they are out there somewhere, but too much other stuff is biting right now to mess with them yet!! If you can get away to do some fishing, come on down, and you can find the fish starting about 10 miles out and beyond. If I can help you in any way, call or email, I will be glad to help you if I can!!! CHECK OUT THE PICTURES ON MY SITE!!!Till next time, FISH ON!!! Capt Butch Foster, Capt Chris Foster,and "Private Bodie" the fish dog says hi!!!!. YEAH RIGHT SPORTFISHING CHARTERS, Southport,NC.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the report...thanks for the detailed report...any size to the doggies?...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Sounds Great*



captainbutch said:


> FRIDAY 2-17-06: Todays charter couldn't make it due to some unexpected problems so Capt Chris and I headed offshore for a little quality time between us before the charter season kicks off full time. We were in the chase for some Black Sea Bass. We found them in small schools and we had to hit them hard and fast, here's why!! SHARKS, SHARKS, and more SHARKS.
> 
> Yes, sharks, it looks as though the spiney dog sharks have made an earlier than normal apperance. If you are in the market to catch sharks, now is the time to book a trip and we will show you how to (most likely) catch all the sharks you will want to catch. At one time today, we were catching sharks two at a time, on one rod!!!!!
> 
> ...


AND WISH I WAS DOWN SOUTH FOR THAT


----------

